# Why Han Zimmer won't be making music for the Metaverse



## cmillar (Nov 15, 2021)

Opinion | What the Metaverse Sounds Like to Hans Zimmer (Published 2021)


The composer discusses how streaming and A.I. are transforming movie music.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## reborn579 (Nov 15, 2021)

i agree with what hans zimmer says: "the metaverse will be like a trip to hell."
everything that zuckerberg guy does is so creepy and un-human.


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 15, 2021)

reborn579 said:


> i agree with what hans zimmer says: "the metaverse will be like a trip to hell."
> everything that zuckerberg guy does is so creepy and un-human.


And those are his "good" traits.


----------



## ryst (Nov 17, 2021)

reborn579 said:


> i agree with what hans zimmer says: "the metaverse will be like a trip to hell."
> everything that zuckerberg guy does is so creepy and un-human.


Oh, that's just because he is so creepy and un-human.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Nov 17, 2021)

Everything written and listened-to in the box that does not imitate the real life acoustic experience to a listener is surrealist music that *is* part of the metaverse.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 18, 2021)

Spoiler



Is Han Zimmer Hans Solo's doppelganger?


Thanks for posting a link of this interview, the transcription was a fun read! Seems like the interviewer was annoyed when Hans told her he fired Shirley Walker.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

Spoiler: About that…



No. In SW canon Han Zimmer was a film composer who scored many movies, most notably Dunes of Tatooine…


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Everything written and listened-to in the box that does not imitate the real life acoustic experience to a listener is surrealist music that *is* part of the metaverse.


That doesn't sit well with the idea of a virtual space, since that might be thought to include any recorded acoustic music with a spacialised mix and exclude synthetic music without a spacialised mix. What is a virtual space? One, at least, which is not literally a space. A simulation, perhaps. Does it also have to be something that one (or perhaps it has to be more than one) person can occupy in the very same sense it which it is a space? I'm not sure that very much music fits that description. Perhaps ambisonic mixes do. 

I'm not sure what kind of category you have in mind with your claim. It has to be different to acoustic vs. synthetic, as that category is already in place. Besides, simulating acoustic instruments includes synthetic modelling, so the metaverse vs. non-metaverse distinction is something else. 

Anyway, just curious. The terminology is new to me. 

It may well be that the is no precise purely analytical answer to the question. Either due to the lack of settled usage or usages (if there are multiple meanings), or because there is something like an evaluation involved, as in 'What is art?'


----------

